# S14's "Taking A Break" Journal



## Stewart14 (Mar 7, 2009)

As the title implies, I am taking a break for a while from heavy lifting, and focusing on more volume at lower intensities.  I plan on just taking the 4 rep sets that I have been doing and just doing that for everything, working from 5 to 8 sets of 4 reps and then adding 5 pounds per exercise and going back to 5 sets of 4 reps.

I've just been really tired lately, not sore at all, just super tired, and I think I probably am in the beginning stages of frying my CNS from the heavy singles I've been doing.  It was working, but I was increasingly fatigued.  So I am still going to keep up the high frequency, just hopefully by doing the 4 rep sets I will be taxing my muscles more than my CNS, and as long as I stay away from failure, I should be ok.

Keeping the same exercises with the exception of adding back in my beloved dips and upright rows, and replacing the regular bench press with a close grip bench instead.

Yesterdays workout followed the new guidelines, but it's in my old "quest for 405" journal.  These workouts will be in this one.  IF I ever get the urge to go back to my quest, I will revisit that journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 7, 2009)

March 7

Dips
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW+70 x 4
BW+70 x 4
BW+70 x 4
BW+70 x 4
BW+70 x 4

Close Grip Bench
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

Seated OH Press
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4
160 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


>



Welcome to my new slice of Ironmagazine forums


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm always interested in seeing what new stuff you come up with.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2009)

March 9

PULL

rp=25 sec

*SLDL*-315 x 6
*Glute Ham Raises*- BW+10 x 10 rp 4*
Chest Supported Rows-*160 x 9 rp 3
*Chinups*- BW+50 x 6 rp 3
*Hammer Curls*-50 x 9 rp 4
*Trap Bar Shrugs*-320 x 15
*Rear Laterals*-50 x 10

I was reading through an old journal by Duncans Donuts and I got inspired to try something like he used to do.  I say something like because it isn't exactly his, it is my own workout with some of his principles in it.

btw, I suck at rest pausing.  I do so good on the first "set" and then the 25 sec rest pause just kills me.  It was a good workout though, the first time I've really done a "bodybuilding" workout in a long time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2009)

March 10

PUSH

*Dips*-BW+90 x 9 (30 sec) x 5
*Flat DB Bench*- 111 x 9 (30 sec) x 3
*Seated DB Shoulder Press (Neutral Grip)*- 76 x 8 (30 sec) x 4
*Side Laterals*- 30 x 10 (30 sec) x 8

*My DB handles weigh 6 pounds each, hence the weird numbers.  It's gonna be fun to add weight to the dumbbells since I want to go up in very small increments, 2.5 pounds total on upper body, so I need to find a way to rig my 1 and a quarter pound plates to the handle.

*pleased with the db presses after a long layoff, but my best is still 130 pounders for about 5 reps, I want back there BADLY, not to mention I was doing BW+165 for a couple reps on dips before I got into all that powerlifting stuff, so bw+90 was a nice slice of humble pie


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Welcome to my new slice of Ironmagazine forums


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2009)

March 12

Squats
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5

Bench Press
180 x 5
195 x 5
210 x 5
225 x 5
240 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
110 x 5
120 x 5
130 x 5
137.5 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2009)

March 14

Squats
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

Trap Bar Deads
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

Neutral Grip Seated DB Overhead Press
60s x 5
60s x 5
60s x 5
60s x 5
60s x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow - I'm totally amazed you're changing it up.. how long have you been doing the heavy weights??  It's seems like forever..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2009)

...like he-man's not still doing heavy weight???
Wassup, stu!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2009)

katt said:


> Wow - I'm totally amazed you're changing it up.. how long have you been doing the heavy weights??  It's seems like forever..



yeah, I think it was too long, I could feel myself burning out from it.  I want to get into more volume stuff, you know, up my capacity and all.  It's a different kind of methodology, but just as important, I think, do you want to call yourself strong by being able to lift 350 pounds for sets of 1, or lifting 300 pounds for 5 sets of 5?  I was just getting good at singles, and neglecting everything else, so it's time to bring up the multi rep stuff.

anyway, this is just the beginning, the weights will be getting heavier as the weeks go on, this is my "calm before the storm" so to speak.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...like he-man's not still doing heavy weight???
> Wassup, stu!



hows it going dude!  I gotta tell you, you have the biggest balls ever to actually want to go where you are for a job no less, but hopefully it all pays off for you in the end, you're due for a run of good luck right?

Oh, and heavy is relative my friend.  I am sure you'd be right there with me if you didn't take all that time off, so yeah, I am strong, but remember if I slack, it all goes to shit in a hurry.  Wow, that kind of really sucks doesn't it?  All the hard work to gain muscle and strength, and you can lose it just like that...wow, I just depressed myself!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2009)

March 16

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
260 x 5

Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

Its always nice to change things up a bit Looking great, keep it up!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Its always nice to change things up a bit Looking great, keep it up!


 
welcome back, stop by more often


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> hows it going dude! I gotta tell you, you have the biggest balls ever to actually want to go where you are for a job no less, but hopefully it all pays off for you in the end, you're due for a run of good luck right?
> 
> Oh, and heavy is relative my friend. I am sure you'd be right there with me if you didn't take all that time off, so yeah, I am strong, but remember if I slack, it all goes to shit in a hurry. Wow, that kind of really sucks doesn't it? All the hard work to gain muscle and strength, and you can lose it just like that...wow, I just depressed myself!


tell me about it...I was looking thru some of my old journals for something and saw some of the workouts I used to post...I'z gotz lotz ta do!
But, will be there and beyond.
So...if you think about slacking off...think of ol Mike here...and what I let happen to msyelf. You don't wanna be here...

eh...not too worried about it here. Am missing a lot of things, but if I had stayed where I was, I'd never get ahead. This way, spend a couple years over here, pay off all my debts, rack up some cash and move forward. I'd still like the opportunity to met someone and have a family someday. This is that door to lead there.
Speaking of which, how's your family?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> if I slack, it all goes to shit in a hurry.  Wow, that kind of really sucks doesn't it?  All the hard work to gain muscle and strength, and you can lose it just like that...wow, I just depressed myself!



Amen to that!  I think that's why I don't like to take time off from the gym.  There are some theories that taking time off is beneficial, but I prefer a scaled down workout to no workout at all.  Even when I go on vacation, I try to find a gym for an occasional workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> tell me about it...I was looking thru some of my old journals for something and saw some of the workouts I used to post...I'z gotz lotz ta do!
> But, will be there and beyond.
> So...if you think about slacking off...think of ol Mike here...and what I let happen to msyelf. You don't wanna be here...
> 
> ...



Family is doing good, my son is now almost 2 and a half, unfortunately he isn't really talking yet, so that makes things a bit difficult, but he is super smart, understands everything, just won't say anything, but he is a blast right now...can be a bit of a pain, but he is great.  Baby number 2 is actually almost here as well, and it's going to be a little girl, so I have already invested in a gun cabinet and some rifles and handguns, you know for when she reaches her teenage years 

As for me, well, being a stay at home dad now for almost a year and a half, I have lost touch with the adult world somewhat, my life consists of Mickey Mouse, Little Einsteins, Spongebob and airplane and train videos.  If you asked me about IT work, I probably forgot everything I knew, but I can recite to you word for word every Mickey mouse clubhouse episode, so does that count for something?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> tell me about it...I was looking thru some of my old journals for something and saw some of the workouts I used to post...I'z gotz lotz ta do!
> But, will be there and beyond.
> So...if you think about slacking off...think of ol Mike here...and what I let happen to msyelf. You don't wanna be here...
> 
> ...



Oh, and you know what, I don't think you made a bad choice.  If I was offered what you are doing back in say 2001-2002, when my life was pretty shitty, I might have done the same thing for the same reasons.  It's probably a great opportunity for you given the circumstances, of course I would never even consider it now regardless of the $$$, and I hope that once you get back here, things become a little more "clearer" for you as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Oh, and you know what, I don't think you made a bad choice. If I was offered what you are doing back in say 2001-2002, when my life was pretty shitty, I might have done the same thing for the same reasons. It's probably a great opportunity for you given the circumstances, of course I would never even consider it now regardless of the $$$, and I hope that once you get back here, things become a little more "clearer" for you as well.


I think I mis-typed that. I made some bad decisions which led me to come here. Wipe the slate clean and get a 'do-over'.
Congrats on the family, my friend! 
No worries on the boy! He'll start talking when he has something to say.
oh...gawd...you watch spongebob? That's wow...dude, I dunno how you can put up with that! I think I could 'do' Barney better than that unteachable idiot...
I was hung over at a friends house from Oktoberfest last fall. His 6 year old, came into the family room, put on that show...watched 5 minutes of it then left...with it on the tv....ringing in my hung-over ears..."make the pain go away...and help me with my headache too"
I'm getting back into IT...I've been in and around the world for the past 10 years, but this is the 1st time I've actually really done it. So, I'm taking notes and asking questions. Of course, by the time I leave here..I'll be heavily cert'd and prolly running the show...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> my son is now almost 2 and a half, unfortunately he isn't really talking yet, so that makes things a bit difficult,



Don't rush him.  Once they start, they never shut up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Amen to that!  I think that's why I don't like to take time off from the gym.  There are some theories that taking time off is beneficial, but I prefer a scaled down workout to no workout at all.  Even when I go on vacation, I try to find a gym for an occasional workout.



see, the world needs more people like us TT, you know the ones who will work out at the hotel gym even on a vacation.  I've never taken time off since I started getting serious about this stuff and it has to be close to 10 years now.  I just don't see the point.  If I were to take a week off, I wouldn't come back recharged and stronger, I would come back weak as shit.  I really don't get where they come up with that stuff?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't rush him.  Once they start, they never shut up.



So I've been told 

you need to understand the context though.  He was a late walker too, didn't start walking till he was 19 months old.  People said the same thing about him walking and being able to get around, but you know what?  Since it took so long, we never minded, we were so happy about it we didn't care, still don't.  Same with the talking.  We just want to hear his little voice so bad, we don't care if he won't shut up.  He says 4 things clearly: "go", "yeah", "wow", and "oh no".  everything else is the first syllable of the word.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> see, the world needs more people like us TT, you know the ones who will work out at the hotel gym even on a vacation.



We don't want too many like us, though, because then all those gyms would be crowded when we were on vacation and trying to workout.  



> If I were to take a week off, I wouldn't come back recharged and stronger, I would come back weak as shit. I really don't get where they come up with that stuff?



Is this a case of "one size does not fit all"?  For some people, the time off helps.  For others, it has the opposite effect.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> He was a late walker too, didn't start walking till he was 19 months old.



Is he around other kids his age or close to it very often?


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 17, 2009)

wow this is a change thats for sure. good luck


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2009)

March 18

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
267.5 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
140 x 5
165 x 5

Neutral Grip DB Shoulder Press
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 5

Chinups
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5

*Well, week 2 on this new plan and still pretty easy, next week is when the fun really begins, I don't think I will be "taking a break" for much longer


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 19, 2009)

March 19

Squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Trap Bar Deadlifts
360 x 5

*I have to say, I really like doing singles better, these 5 reppers are a grind.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2009)

March 21

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 8
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

Seated OH Press
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

Chinups
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3

*Today was a good workout, a bit long, but very satisfying.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2009)

March 23

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4

Plate Loaded Squat Machine
8 plates x 6
8 plates x 6

**15 minute break to throw up**

Trap Bar Deadlifts
370 x 6

EZ bar curls
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

DB Preacher Curls
50 x 5
50 x 4

Yep, the squat machine pushed me over the edge and I threw up.  maybe it's the relative high reps (for me) on a leg exercise that did it.  Maybe it was the 2 large bowls of cheerios I had for breakfast 2 hours earlier that did it.  Who know, but it sure sucked some ass that's for sure, but like a trooper, I cleaned up and finished the workout, sans one set of trap bar deads, didn't want to press my luck


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> March 23
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
ANIMAL!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2009)

March 24

chest and abs

Dips
BW x 10
BW+45 x 5
BW+115 x 6
BW+115 x 6

Bench Press
275 x 5
275 x 5

Flat DB Press
125 x 5
125 x 4

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6

*Felt good to do heavy dips again, but I am nowhere near where I want to be on them.  I would love to work up to my bodyweight on the belt, that would be some serious dipping

*DB press was hard as hell to get into position, but the presses weren't too bad.  That's the problem with heavy dbs, the exercise itself is awesome, but the setup can be problematic.  Same with shoulder presses, dbs are clearly superior to the bar, but once you get over 80 pounds, it becomes an additional exercise just to get the dbs into position to press.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2009)

What kind of belt do you have that can hold that much weight?  I don't know if the one we have is capable.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What kind of belt do you have that can hold that much weight? I don't know if the one we have is capable.


 
i tried to find a pic but I couldn't find one like the one I have.  It is pretty heavy duty.  The belt itself is thick leather, kind of like a good powerlifting belt, has huge rings on the sides where the chain clasps, and the chain itself is thick.

I had 165 pounds on the thing without looping the chain around, just basically putting the chain through the weights and clipping to each end, and it held on my waist perfectly.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2009)

March 26

Pull

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 6
170 x 6

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 5

DB Rows (Straps)
125 x 6
125 x 6

DB Preacher Curls
50 x 6
50 x 6

*This was a cool workout.  Quick, heavy and to the point.  I was done so quickly, I didn't know what to do with myself, I am used to minimum of an hour to an hour and a half workouts.  This was like 30 minutes and out.

*I decided on 6 reps because I remember a few years ago when I made my first big gains in the gym, I was using the Max-OT workout, and while it obviously has it's flaws, it seems like it is a good match for my body type.  
I wanted to up the frequency however, as I don't like that once a week per bodypart shit, so I am breaking it down to push, pull, lower and 2 sets per exercise to facilitate recovery.  So in this regard, it's almost like an HIT workout, except I am not going 100% balls out on each set, and I am using the 2nd set to finish off whatever was left from the first set.  I will stop at 6 reps even if I can go more though, and if that's the case, I will just up the weight next time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2009)

March 27

Squats
315 x 5
315 x 5

Trap Bar Deadlifts
390 x 6 
390 x 5

Decline Crunches
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 6


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> March 27
> 
> Squats
> 315 x 5
> ...



Very nice! Look at whose the animal here!  Keep it up baby!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2009)

March 28

PUSH

Dips
BW+120 x 6
BW+120 x 6

Bench Press
275 x 6
275 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

...weren't you supposed to be taking it...easy?????
in a word: WOW...


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 29, 2009)

March 29

A little change up today.  I played around with some numbers today and I came up with a new plan that I am going to *attempt* to run through.  What is the over under on me finishing what I actually wrote out? (Rhetorical question, no answers needed) 

Anyway, the gist of it is this:
- it's still push/pull/legs
-frequency tbd, but I am leaning towards pull, push, off, legs, off, repeat.
- start at 70% of 1rm for 3x8.
- second session add 7% and do 5x5
- 3rd session add 7% and do 8x3
- 4th session try 3x8 with the 5x5 weight
- 5th session try 5x5 with the 8x3 weight
-6th session add 7% and try 8x3
etc.

I would say this is pretty much a bodybuilding geared workout, not that I will be bodybuilding by any means, it's just not really geared to strength like I am used to doing.  I need help in the upper rep ranges, and instead of continuing to put it off, I should just suck it up and do it.

This is what I did today, session 1 of pull:

Chest Supported Rows
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

Chinups
bodyweight, 3 sets of 8

DB Rows
105 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8

now, some observations:
- I am so out of shape
-this workout was more of a struggle than any powerlifting workout I have done recently, just reiterates point 1
- I am so out of shape
- Definitely enjoyed the way I looked in the mirror after this workout, not used to such a profound "pump"
- How I recover will dictate my frequency.  I wanna go with a minimum of 3-4 days between like sessions, but we'll see.  Doubt it will be any less, could be more.
-dreading the leg day even more now when it comes
-removed the curls at the end since I think it will hinder recovery, plus I do my chest supported rows and chinups with an underhand grip, so my bis are getting plenty of stimulation already.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> March 29
> 
> A little change up today. I played around with some numbers today and I came up with a new plan that I am going to *attempt* to run through.


now THIS sounds like the Stew I know!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Anyway, the gist of it is this:
> - it's still push/pull/legs
> -frequency tbd, but I am leaning towards pull, push, off, legs, off, repeat.
> - start at 70% of 1rm for 3x8.
> ...




I think it's more oriented towards strength training.  Two out of three sessions are in the 3-5 rep (strength) range, while the other is in the 6-8(9) hypertrophy range.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I think it's more oriented towards strength training. Two out of three sessions are in the 3-5 rep (strength) range, while the other is in the 6-8(9) hypertrophy range.


 
you have to look at the total reps for each session.  24-25 reps per session is what some like to call the optimal range for hypertrophy.  look at some of those hypertrophy schemes that call for 8x3 or 10x3.  those aren't geared to strength but growth and use low reps.  it all depends on the load and the total reps and time between sets.

but what do I know?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2009)

March 30

Dips
BW+60 x 8
BW+60 x 8
BW+60 x 8

Bench Press
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

DB Bench Press
95 x 8
95 x 8 
95 x 8

Sadly, this workout was TOUGH.  Fricken high reps! I hate them, damn them all to hell!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> March 30
> 
> Dips
> BW+60 x 8
> ...



U think 8 is high?


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

Stew I have to agree with you on the 'pump' thing... it feels really great and looks great too.   We have been doing just the low rep, compound exercises during our cut, and although it really wears you out, you don't get that 'pump' that we feel on the 8-10 rep range... 

I'm glad you're 'changing it up' a bit... it's a good thing


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> U think 8 is high?


 
ummm,,,,yeah?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

hey stew!
have u done a moomba workout and taken an exercise say like...squats...and take a weight that you can normally do for say...10 reps...but do 20. You want a pump...wow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you have to look at the total reps for each session.  24-25 reps per session is what some like to call the optimal range for hypertrophy.  look at some of those hypertrophy schemes that call for 8x3 or 10x3.  those aren't geared to strength but growth and use low reps.  it all depends on the load and the total reps and time between sets.
> 
> but what do I know?



Do you know where this 24-25 number came from?  You're not referring to Prilepin's table, are you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you know where this 24-25 number came from? You're not referring to Prilepin's table, are you?


 
no, not prilepin's table.  chad waterbury advocates this number a lot.  I think prilepin's table is geared toward olympic athletes originally and therefore for strength in the olympic lifts.  Of course, it has been adapted to powerlifting for westside and things like that, but I wouldn't use it for a hypertrophy program.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2009)

March 31

Wide Stance Squats
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

Trap Bar Deadlifts
320 x 8
320 x 8
320 x 8

*umm yeah, the deadlifts were a treat and a half


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2009)

katt said:


> Stew I have to agree with you on the 'pump' thing... it feels really great and looks great too. We have been doing just the low rep, compound exercises during our cut, and although it really wears you out, you don't get that 'pump' that we feel on the 8-10 rep range...
> 
> I'm glad you're 'changing it up' a bit... it's a good thing


 
Hiya Katt!

While I do love the pump, you have to be very careful with these higher rep sets because sure it is great while doing them, but when things calm down an hour later, you're like WTF!  On the low rep stuff, you don't get the instant gratification, but things generally stay a bit more solid longer term.

you would think that if you did enough reps to get a nice pump, and then immediately take some creatine and a post workout shake with protein and carbs that all of that stuff would just get sucked right into your muscles and keep them looking good, but why is that not the case?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2009)

April 2

All RIs=90 sec

Chest Supported Rows
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5

DB Rows
112.5 x 5
112.5 x 5
112.5 x 5
112.5 x 5
112.5 x 5

*Nothing to report, everything went according to plan


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 2, 2009)

i agree with you damn high reps to hell. still looking srong i hope to bench as much as you do some day.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lookin good Stew! Keep it up!


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Hiya Katt!
> 
> While I do love the pump, you have to be very careful with these higher rep sets because sure it is great while doing them, but when things calm down an hour later, you're like WTF!  On the low rep stuff, you don't get the instant gratification, but things generally stay a bit more solid longer term.
> 
> you would think that if you did enough reps to get a nice pump, and then immediately take some creatine and a post workout shake with protein and carbs that all of that stuff would just get sucked right into your muscles and keep them looking good, but why is that not the case?



   Have no clue.. we do the same only we add Glutamine also.. probably have to do some reading up on that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2009)

you take your creatine after your workout?
I always take mine an hour prior to get into the system...


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2009)

April 3

Bench Press (RI=2 min)
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2

Dips (RI=2min)
BW+135 x 2
BW+135 x 2
BW+135 x 2
BW+135 x 2
BW+135 x 2

Flat DB Press (RI=90 sec)
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6

Seated DB Shoulder Presses (RI=90 sec)
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

*feeling a not so pleasant pain in my left shoulder, can't exactly pinpoint it except that it seems to be deep in the shoulder if that makes sense.  Figures, when the right pec tendon issue goes away, this thing flares up, it never ends I swear.

*And yes, I couldn't stay away from the heavy stuff, it's in my blood I think, of course, with all the dicking around I've lost a lot of strength, the 315 was pretty tough, probably had more in me, but best to start conservative sometimes, I guess.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you take your creatine after your workout?
> I always take mine an hour prior to get into the system...


 
I had been taking it before and after, but I am thinking about just doing it before my workouts.  You have to remember what it is for, and if you think about it, it makes most sense to do it before your workout.  The after is probably OK in its effects, but I don't want to run into kidney problems down the road with too much of this stuff, I probably drink enough water to limit the damage, (my pee is always clear to very light yellow).

So, load up before the workout, let it do it's thing and be done with it.  I think too many people use it to artificially inflate their muscles with the water retention, and that is really not what creatine does.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you take your creatine after your workout?
> I always take mine an hour prior to get into the system...



I've read that it's better to take it afterwards.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I had been taking it before and after, but I am thinking about just doing it before my workouts. You have to remember what it is for, and if you think about it, it makes most sense to do it before your workout. The after is probably OK in its effects, but I don't want to run into kidney problems down the road with too much of this stuff, I probably drink enough water to limit the damage, (my pee is always clear to very light yellow).
> 
> So, load up before the workout, let it do it's thing and be done with it. I think too many people use it to artificially inflate their muscles with the water retention, and that is really not what creatine does.


that's what I do. Thanks! (take it prior)


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 5, 2009)

April 5

RI=2 min on all exercises

Trap Bar Deadlifts
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2
370 x 2

15 Degree Decline Bench Press
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2

Chinups
BW+30 x 2
BW+30 x 2
BW+30 x 2
BW+30 x 2
BW+30 x 2
BW+30 x 2
BW+30 x 2
BW+30 x 2

OK, new goal here, what else is new?  Anyway, start at 80% of max, and do 8 sets of 2.  Next time do 2 sets of 3 and 6 sets of 2, etc, until I hit 8 sets of 3, then add 5 pounds and go back to 8 sets of 2.

It's a lot longer progression, but in reality, if you can hold back and follow something like this, you might get better gains in the long run, it's just not getting ahead of yourself and pushing through the light weights with the long term goal in mind.

It's funny, if you use a progression like mine here, it works out to adding 5 pounds per exercise every just about 20 days, work that out over the course of a year and see what you get.  Is it doable?  Who knows.  Let's see....every 20 days over a year, you get roughly 18 weight progressions.  So let's use bench for example, I am starting with 8 sets of 2 at 265.  Over all those progressions, in a year I would be at 8 sets of 3 with 355 pounds.  Very aggressive, but in the realm of reality I think if everything went well.

Of course, you can always tweak it to keep going forward if you had to, like instead of going to 8x3, start a progression at 8x1 then wind up at 8x2, and if all else fails, just go with the singles.  that right there should be a good 2+ years of progression without stalling.  If you were at 265 now, and could be at 405+ for 8 singles in 2 years from now, would you be happy with that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2009)

April 7

Incline Bench Press
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

Chinups
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2

*wow, this workout was more mentally fatiguing than physically.  Waiting 90-120 seconds between each set was a marathon with all these sets, you might also say pretty boring as well.  My post workout shake never tasted so good, I can tell you that!

*I wanted to do another push, but I just realized I didn't have the patience or the energy to do 32 total sets.  I also want to keep upper and lower stuff separate, so today I decided that the pull stuff needs priority.  I went with inclines so it was sort of a combo between the bench press and overhead press to kill two birds with one stone.  Maybe next time I will just take the incline press to 10 sets total and just do that plus the rows and chins, who knows what I will decide by next time


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 8, 2009)

thats alot of sets. how did you have the energy to do that all?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried the creatine before workout on Monday and I wound up drinking about 3 times more than I normally do during a workout.  Not sure if it was the creatine or something else.  Today I went back to creatine after and water consumption during workout returned to normal.  I may try creatine before tomorrow's workout and see what happens.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 8, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> April 7
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> 265 x 3
> ...



 you're such a stud!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> you're such a stud!!!


 
thanks babe! funny story....the last person to ever call me a "stud" was my old neighbor who happened to be gay.  He was having a garage sale, and I was pulling out of my driveway, and he comes running over with something in his hand, hands it to me and says "Ooh, I found one".  It was a stud finder.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> thats alot of sets. how did you have the energy to do that all?


 
well, being that most of the time spent on the workout was rest time, it wasn't too bad physically, like I said, it was more mentally taxing just to get through it.  

I also sip a dextrose/bcaa drink during the workout which seems to give me the necessary energy to get through these type workouts, then I have my normal protein/dextrose/maltodextrin drink post workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I tried the creatine before workout on Monday and I wound up drinking about 3 times more than I normally do during a workout. Not sure if it was the creatine or something else. Today I went back to creatine after and water consumption during workout returned to normal. I may try creatine before tomorrow's workout and see what happens.


 
it was definitely the creatine.  not necessarily a bad thing drinking all that water, but it definitely sucks up a lot of water.  I think the before hand reasoning is that it gets into your muscles and helps you during your current workout.

I never saw the need to preload with creatine, unless you are purposely trying to get the creatine water volumizing effect to artifically inflate your muscles.  I guess it is more of a psychological thing than anything else.  We all know what its true purpose is, and taking it before your workout seems to be the best time since it allows you to use whatever you injest during the workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2009)

April 9

RIs=2 min

Trap Bar Deadlifts
375 x 3
375 x 3
375 x 2
375 x 2
375 x 2
375 x 2
375 x 2
375 x 2

Glute-Ham Raises
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 6

Just continuing to evolve my workout plan, breaking it into 2 upper and 2 lower days with a 2 on 1 off schedule.  The lack of failure allows me to do a lot of sets and not get burned out, plus those 2 and 3 rep sets help too.

The first phase of each workout will continue to be 8x2 progressing to 8x3 which started at 80%, and now I am adding a second phase which will be 3x6 progressing to 3x8 starting at 70%.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 9, 2009)

nice deadlifts. i can't stand having to wait a long time between sets it makes me want to punch someone/something.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 10, 2009)

April 10

Dips
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 2
BW+115 x 2
BW+115 x 2
BW+115 x 2

Close Grip Chins
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2
BW+50 x 2

Floor Press
235 x 7
235 x 7
235 x 6

Upright Rows
110 x 7
110 x 7
110 x 6


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 10, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> thanks babe! funny story....the last person to ever call me a "stud" was my old neighbor who happened to be gay.  He was having a garage sale, and I was pulling out of my driveway, and he comes running over with something in his hand, hands it to me and says "Ooh, I found one".  It was a stud finder.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 11, 2009)

april 11

Squats
225 x 15
225 x 15
*wide stance, below parallel

Seated OH Press
155 x 10
155 x 10

Chinups
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 8

*yep, high reps today.  And yep, I suck.  Squats took every last bit of wind out of me, and these were only 15 reppers, God help me to get those last 5, but I don't care, 15 is good enough for now.

*Funny to actually be out of breath at the end of a set, I guess those 2 and 3 rep sets aren't very taxing on the old lungs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2009)

awesome workout, amigo! betcha you will be walking funny tomorrow!
Go enjoy your Easter bunny now!
May you and your family have a great Easter, Stew!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2009)

April 13

All RIs=90 sec

Bench Press
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3 

Seated OH Press
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

Chinups
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3
BW+50 x 3

*OK,  so the 8x3 workouts are really fun if you can get past the length of the workouts plus the boring factor of doing 8 sets of an exercise.  It's good because you can use heavy weight, and for the most part (if you start conservatively enough) you should be able to go through a few workouts before you even come close to a failure point on the last few sets, which is a good thing for recovery.  When you shorten the rest periods, you get a nice pump effect going, nothing like a high rep set, but actually a more satisfying pump if that makes sense, since it is heavy weight driven.

*I am *planning* on alternating between a heavy 8x3 and a lighter 3x8 for an upper and lower day, for 4 workouts in a week.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 13, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> April 13
> 
> 
> *I am *planning* on alternating between a heavy 8x3 and a lighter 3x8 for an upper and lower day, for 4 workouts in a week.


 
Sounds like a plan! 
Guess what?!.............my trainer said I should think about powerlifting, hes really noticed my strength increasing, so we might change up my training.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> Guess what?!.............my trainer said I should think about powerlifting, hes really noticed my strength increasing, so we might change up my training.


 
wow! powerlifting huh?  I know you're certainly getting stronger, but are you even into that?  Would you want to compete in a powerlifting meet?  As someone who has done it, I really would only recommend getting into powerlifting training if your goal is to compete.  There is certainly nothing wrong with the routines, but I don't see the benefit of going for max attempts and all around heavy weight unless that is your goal.

What you're doing seems to be working just fine, why switch it up?  Of course, if you want to compete, by all means go for it!  Remember though, that in most cases, you will never see a woman competing raw, so you will have to invest in equipment like a bench shirt and squat suit and learn how to use that stuff in your training.  I think the risk of injury is too great for a woman to even consider competing raw.  So keep that in mind as you go forward.

I mean, I am actually finally training people now and taking on clients, mostly women now of course, and I have one client who is my "all star" client, she is just kicking some serious ass, and getting strong as ever, not quite up to par with you yet, but getting there, and I would never suggest a powerlifting routine to her unless she told me that's what she wanted.  I don't mean to criticize, but your trainer is defintely "different" to say the least.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 13, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> wow! powerlifting huh?  I know you're certainly getting stronger, but are you even into that?  Would you want to compete in a powerlifting meet?  As someone who has done it, I really would only recommend getting into powerlifting training if your goal is to compete.  There is certainly nothing wrong with the routines, but I don't see the benefit of going for max attempts and all around heavy weight unless that is your goal.
> 
> What you're doing seems to be working just fine, why switch it up?  Of course, if you want to compete, by all means go for it!  Remember though, that in most cases, you will never see a woman competing raw, so you will have to invest in equipment like a bench shirt and squat suit and learn how to use that stuff in your training.  I think the risk of injury is too great for a woman to even consider competing raw.  So keep that in mind as you go forward.
> 
> I mean, I am actually finally training people now and taking on clients, mostly women now of course, and I have one client who is my "all star" client, she is just kicking some serious ass, and getting strong as ever, not quite up to par with you yet, but getting there, and I would never suggest a powerlifting routine to her unless she told me that's what she wanted.  I don't mean to criticize, but your trainer is defintely "different" to say the least.



Good point, I was just excited that he even mentioned it, kinda surprised really. If I say I want to train a certain way, we'll do that but I certainly take to mind what he says or recommends. 
I'm not up to buying all the equipment ect. and competing. He only said something bc Ive been train for bodybuilding for so long but have never been able to diet.  I'll probly never do a show but I just really like being strong


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Good point, I was just excited that he even mentioned it, kinda surprised really. If I say I want to train a certain way, we'll do that but I certainly take to mind what he says or recommends.
> I'm not up to buying all the equipment ect. and competing. He only said something bc Ive been train for bodybuilding for so long but have never been able to diet.  I'll probly never do a show but I just really like being strong


 
hell yeah being strong is awesome! Stick with your heavy exercises in the 4-6 rep range, I wouldn't go any lower than that, you risk injury that way, and since you don't want to compete for anything, just keep pounding away with those heavy weights, and I think you'll be plenty strong.

Maybe just think about a movement based workout instead of bodypart bodybuilding oriented, and just get brutally strong on each of those movements.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2009)

April 14

Trap Bar Deads
410 x 1
410 x 1
410 x 1
410 x 1
410 x 1
410 x 1
410 x 1

Sumo SLDL
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

Ab Circuit x 2
Decline Crunches
BW+25 x 
Reverse crunches
BW x 10
Bridges
BW+35 x 10

*Singles strength really in the shitter with all the crap I've been doing since my powerlifting meet in December.  What a waste.  I deadlifted 520 in that meet, I don't even know if I can conventional deadlift 450 now or even 4 plates for that matter.  

SEE WHERE FUCKING AROUND GETS YOU? Nowhere, that's where.  Let me be an example to all of you....pick a goal and stick with it no matter what, it will pay off in the end.

I should really follow my own advice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!  Did I just see some ab work in here   I think I would fall over if I saw some cardio too!!

   hahahahahaha


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Wow!!!!!!! Did I just see some ab work in here  I think I would fall over if I saw some cardio too!!
> 
> hahahahahaha


 

I see the stress of a high powered IT job and two little kids at home hasn't taken away your sense of humor 

Actually it's funny, I've begun to actually take on some clients for personal training, and I have them doing all this stuff that I don't do, and it kind of set in that maybe I should be doing at least SOME of that stuff too, hehe.

And even though I didn't write it here, I actually ran some suicides with two of my clients the other day, we did sets of them, and I just ran with them, you know for motivation (for them, or is it for me?)


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2009)

April 16

RI=90 sec

a1. Bench Press
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 4

a2. Chest Supported Rows
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4

*a1, rest, a2, rest, a1, rest, etc.

b1. Standing DB Press
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6

b2. Pullups
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

*b1, rest, b2, rest, b1, rest, etc.

Who the hell thought up this workout?  Oh yeah, I did, duh.  Damn, it's amazing how you can plan a workout on paper that doesn't seem so bad, and then when you're doing it, you realize it is hard as balls.

The bench and rows were one more rep than last time I did them, the goal would be to do 8 sets of 5 with the same weight, and when completed, add weight and go back to 8x3.  For the second part, these were new exercises I haven't done in a while, starting with 3x6 and working up to 3x8, then add weight and go back to 3x6.

Probably could have done more on the db presses and pullups, but I was pretty gassed from the benching and rowing.  My main concern is to complete the 8 set exercises, the secondary 3 set exercises are just, well, secondary, and can go up whenever they do.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice job so on a scale of 1-10 how hard was this?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice job so on a scale of 1-10 how hard was this?


 
Probably a solid 7.  The first part is the hard part, and it's part mental too as it takes a while.

I am thinking about going to 10 sets apiece, and dropping the secondary work altogether, especially since I reaggrivated a major pain in my right forearm from the combo of getting the dbs up for the shoulder presses and then the pullups.  I can't fricken do a pullup without pain in my arm, but I can do chinups with major weight on a belt no problem, go figure.

So when I do the workout with 10 sets of 5 reps on two major compound exercises, then ask me to reassess how hard it was


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 17, 2009)

April 17

RI=2 min

A1. Barbell Hack Squats
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3

B1. Bridges ss/ reverse crunches
+35 x 11/11
+35 x 11/11


*Not exactly sure why they call them hack "squats" because it's basically a deadlift with the bar behind you as opposed to in front of you.  Boy does it change the movement dramatically though.  Really seemed to hit my mid back area hard, it is a little bit awkward as the bar hits your calves and then your ass on the way up and you kind of have to guide the bar around them, but I really liked it for the first time doing them.  Much more closer to a regular deadlift than a trap bar deadlift, with the added benefit of less low back stress.  I actually think this movement hits the mid back region harder than the trap bar does.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I see the stress of a high powered IT job and two little kids at home hasn't taken away your sense of humor
> 
> Actually it's funny, I've begun to actually take on some clients for personal training, and I have them doing all this stuff that I don't do, and it kind of set in that maybe I should be doing at least SOME of that stuff too, hehe.
> 
> And even though I didn't write it here, I actually ran some suicides with two of my clients the other day, we did sets of them, and I just ran with them, you know for motivation (for them, or is it for me?)



Suicides.......you are going from Zero to 100!!  haha

Good to see you doing something for the most important muscle "the heart"!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

April 19

A1. Seated OH Press
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4

A2. Chinups
BW+50 x 4
BW+50 x 4
BW+50 x 4
BW+50 x 4
BW+50 x 4
BW+50 x 4
BW+50 x 4
BW+50 x 4

Nothing out of the ordinary to report except that, damn that was a lot of chinups at that weight.  My fat ass plus 50 pounds is a lot of weight and this is the most I've ever done volume wise with this weight, yay for me and my fat ass!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> stop thinking about that "eye candy" of yours and update this journal!!!


Hey thanx for bumping my journal, but its kinda intimidating.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Hey thanx for bumping my journal, but its kinda intimidating.


 
i was following a bit in your thread about it, and I didn't say anything, but here's my $.02. While you may feel that way about it, I am a guy, and as a guy, I can tell you pretty much with 95% certainty, that if a girl came up to me and said ANYTHING to me, short of cursing me out or anything like that, I would definitely have a conversation with them, and if I was ATTRACTED to said girl, well, I would have a BETTER conversation with her, and if I was SINGLE and ATTRACTED to said girl, I would be on cloud 9.

so think of it that way, the worst thing that could happen is that he has a girlfriend/wife already, and you wouldn't have gotten to go out with him regardless, so just take the chance. A guy will never ever think poorly of a girl walking up to HIM to start a conversation, in fact, he would be one of the lucky ones, usually, we are the ones who have to do the approaching you know 

EDIT: I hope by "intimidating" you meant talking to "eye candy" and not recording your workouts themselves! I just realized you COULD have meant that...duh on me


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> EDIT: I hope by "intimidating" you meant talking to "eye candy" and not recording your workouts themselves! I just realized you COULD have meant that...duh on me


Exactly!!! I really dont care what happens with the eye candy (ok I do) that thread was just for fun. Everybody on here is so concerned about your diet and weather or not u have a goal. I'm still training hard and trying to keep a decent diet (but thats according to me)
Who cares about a diet! ........... I'll leave it at that for now


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 19, 2009)

but i do appreciate your 2cents.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Exactly!!! I really dont care what happens with the eye candy (ok I do) that thread was just for fun. Everybody on here is so concerned about your diet and weather or not u have a goal. I'm still training hard and trying to keep a decent diet (but thats according to me)
> Who cares about a diet! ........... I'll leave it at that for now


 

Damn! I knew I screwed it up after I wrote it, all that for nothing, oh well, shit happens.

i think they are just trying to help, but I totally agree with you...train hard, don't eat like a pig, and everything will take care of itself!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Damn! I knew I screwed it up after I wrote it, all that for nothing, oh well, shit happens.
> 
> i think they are just trying to help, but I totally agree with you...train hard, don't eat like a pig, and everything will take care of itself!



No u did good, thank u!
Yea I think everyone is trying to help too. U think I should start a different journal? I dont really feel like keeping it up....... although it is fun to read every1s response.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> No u did good, thank u!
> Yea I think everyone is trying to help too. U think I should start a different journal? I dont really feel like keeping it up....... although it is fun to read every1s response.


 
I would keep it up if you have the time to do it.  It's fun to look back at the journal in a couple of years and see what you did back then and look at your progress or in my case, lack there of


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2009)

zip it, he-man!
You know as well as the rest of us...you just need to switch gears to push through to keep going forward...


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 20, 2009)

April 20

RI=60 sec

A. Squats
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1

B. Bridges ss reverse crunches
BW+35 x 12 ss 12
BW+35 x 12 ss 12
BW+35 x 12 ss 12

C. Step interval training
1 min marching in place
30 sec interval on steps
repeated for 4 intervals


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice job on the bw+50 chins looks like you had a fun lil squat workout today too. nice job.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2009)

April 21

Well, I am home for a brief workout while my son is taking his nap, then it's back to the hospital to hang out with my daughter who was born last night at 8:40 PM, the little peanut weighed in at 6lbs, 7oz and 20 inches long.  Mom and baby are both doing great and everything is looking wonderful so far.  They will probably be coming home tomorrow night.  Big brother met his little sis today for the first time, and all things considering, I think it went pretty well.  We'll see what happens when she starts playing with his toys at home though....hmmmm, we'll see.

RI=90 sec

Bench Press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 4
255 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2009)

nice workout. conrgrats on having the little one. so what is it like to be a father?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice workout. conrgrats on having the little one. so what is it like to be a father?


 
well, she's actually my second, I already have a 2 and a half year old, but to answer your question, it is AMAZING, can't describe it until you become one yourself, it's just one of those things.  Certainly changes your world in a hurry that's for sure


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well, she's actually my second, I already have a 2 and a half year old, but to answer your question, it is AMAZING, can't describe it until you become one yourself, it's just one of those things.  Certainly changes your world in a hurry that's for sure



isnt your 2 and half year old a boy? and i've heard it is amazing before but il wait a few more years before i settle down and have one. just was wondering what your take was on the whole father thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> isnt your 2 and half year old a boy? and i've heard it is amazing before but il wait a few more years before i settle down and have one. just was wondering what your take was on the whole father thing.


 
yep, he's a boy, and you are correct in your thinking--wait as long as possible to have kids, enjoy life without them, because, yeah, life with them is awesome, but it's so much work, and it just changes your entire life from top to bottom, lots of sacrifice involved, so enjoy your free time as much as possible before you're ready to dive in.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2009)

April 23

Barbell Hack "Squatlifts" (RI=2 min)
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

Seated OH Press (RI=90 sec)
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5


*I coined them "squatlifts" because I resetted the bar on each rep like in a deadlift, but since the original exercise is called a hack SQUAT, I just made up my own name, who the hell cares, they're fun to do regardless of the name! Still conservative with the weight since it is still a bit awkward of a movement, but I am getting the hang of them with each passing rep.

*Found a little bit of Optimum Nutrition's Vassive NO in my "workout cabinet" and decided to finish off the tub, and I also saw a great deal from Bulk Nutrition for a product called Pre Workout Pump for $10.99 for 20 servings, so I ordered one up to see how I respond to it. With the Vassive, I didn't notice a pronounced pump per se, but I noticed when I was doing the hacks that my whole upper body was completely diesel looking, something I've never noticed before, now it could be coincidence, but I don't know, and I know it's not gonna last, but it sure looked cool, and I was hyper as a motherfucker throughout the workout, almost too hyper, it was a bit uncomfortable at times.

*Don't ask about the pairing of the exercises, I basically picked 8 favorites of mine, and spread them out as best I could over a 4 day split, since I really want to stick to 4 days. I was able to workout more days, but something tells me I was doing myself more harm in the long run by not resting more, even if I didn't feel like I needed it. I never had a bad workout, but I just think I should cut it to 4 days.

*Oh and mommy and baby came home yesterday, both are doing well, however, it was the first night with 2 kids at home, and YM, feel free to join in on this one, but it was HELL!! I did this workout after waking up about every two hours last night to crying, at least my son got a good night sleep, he didn't hear a thing in his room with the sound machine on.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2009)

Most importantly CONGRATS on #2.  What's her name?  Glad to hear both mommy and #2 are doing well.

The first two month are complete torture........limited sleep (one to two hours at a time), lots of diapers and constant care/attention are some of things to look forward to.  Fortunately Ryan should be somewhat self sufficient.   Have him help take care of his new baby sister.  It will pay off (for your sake!!)  haha

I cut my workouts from 3  or 4 a week to 2 workouts a week since I was so damn tired.............You know what they say..........2 is 3 times the work of 1

Good luck!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 23, 2009)

nice workout. and thank you for your adivce on the father subject. i hope you enjoy having both of your kids in your life for a very long time


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the little one.   

Are you ready for another round of limited sleep?  

Make sure you set aside some time for just the older one, since he might feel left out with everyone making a fuss over the newborn.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2009)

April 25

Tricep Dips (RI=90 sec)
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
BW+70 x 5
*Hands closer together, upright stance, went down till arms were at a 90 degree angle, hence, focusing on the tris

Chinups (RI=90 sec)
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 4


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know if I told u already but congratulations on your little girl!!
U sound so sweet with your fatherly advice to Rubes!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 26, 2009)

April 26

Wide Stance Squats (RI=2 min)
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Incline Preacher Curls (RI=60 sec)
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2009)

hey amigo!
CONGRATULATIONS!
wow...a daddy of 2 now! 
have we heard the name yet?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the congrats, as you can imagine, it's been a little crazy around these parts this past week.

Her name is Avery, and she is still a little peanut!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 28, 2009)

April 28

RI=90 sec

Bench Press
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5

*Wanted to stick with 5 rep sets, I am semi enjoying the mini pump I am getting from these higher rep sets for me.  Thought it would be a wise idea to chop down some volume considering there is a newborn baby in my house, and while I am too stubborn to not workout at all, I need to be smart here, because I am fricken TIRED ALL THE TIME!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wooh Stew, guess what?! I did dips all on my own today!
Friday I did 1 set of 4-5 reps but today I did 4 sets of 5-6 reps 
Im so proud of myself! 

Your workouts look really good, actually Im surprised your still getting in your workouts w a new babe and a tot running around your house


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Wooh Stew, guess what?! I did dips all on my own today!
> Friday I did 1 set of 4-5 reps but today I did 4 sets of 5-6 reps
> Im so proud of myself!
> 
> Your workouts look really good, actually Im surprised your still getting in your workouts w a new babe and a tot running around your house


 
first off, awesome job on the dips, you are an animal! i mean, how many women out there can actually do A dip let alone 4 sets of reps? Where were you in my life 10 years ago, you're like my dream woman (I digress, I am happily married, it was just a hypothetical of when I wasn't happily married back then )

as to the workouts, yeah, I am too stubborn to take the time off to nap, so I just keep plugging away, besides, I am now doing some personal training on the side, and when I go train my clients, it inspires me to go home and do my own workouts, so it keeps me going I guess. the new baby is doing great, she doesn't make a peep, only cries a bit when hungry or needs a diaper change, it's the other one that's the problem right now...can you say a jealous pain in the ass right now??? UGHHH!

By the way, do you have a facebook page so I can add you as a friend?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2009)

April 30

Sumo Deadlifts
365 x 5
365 x 5
365 x 5
365 x 5
365 x 5

*Ok, so I woke up this morning and got the bug to compete in another powerlifting competition, I believe the organization that ran the one I did in December is doing another one in July.  I am going to start out by trying a bit of an unorthodox routine that I read about today, which is basically just doing the powerlifts and nothing else, for 5x5, and then an extra "light" day for squats and bench which is 80% of the last 5x5 weights.  the article really seemed to make sense in a strange way, just do the lifts and keep yourself fresh so next time you do them, you can advance in weights.  The article says it is so simple it is overlooked, so we'll see if they were right.  Pavel T (power to the people author) had a hand in the article, so I would guess it would be somewhat legit.

*Went real style sumo today for the first time ever, and right now my hips are screaming at me.  Very different than anything I've ever done before on a deadlift.  Range of motion is awesome when you go real wide, it was like ridiculous how short the stroke was compared to a conventional deadlift, only problem is you rely on your hips for most of the power, so this is where I am going to have to get stronger.  Felt practically no strain on my lower back too, even went without a belt for this, so that was a plus, but did I mention my hips are killing me?


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 30, 2009)

thats alot of weight to be pulling  nice job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> it's the other one that's the problem right now...can you say a jealous pain in the ass right now??? UGHHH!







Triple Threat said:


> Make sure you set aside some time for just the older one, since he might feel left out with everyone making a fuss over the newborn.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
I know I know! There's only so much time that I can spend with him though, you would think, and hope, that he's old enough that he can spend some time playing by himself quietly or something like that, but of course, no dice.  Every two minutes he's like dada! dada! DADA! and he'll keep yelling it until I answer, little bugger.

He's ok though, just a tough time for him I guess with the new baby and the terrible 2's in full effect


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> thats alot of weight to be pulling nice job.


 
thanks rubes, I just don't think it was much though, I just don't have a good frame of reference for multi rep deadlift sets I guess.  Remember, I pulled 520 conventionally at that meet in december, of course, it was at a meet and I was probably completely juiced up with the atmosphere, but I haven't even come close to that since, and every time I tried to deadlift conventionally since then, I've had back discomfort.

the good thing was that the really wide sumo stance really limited the back involvement, so it feels pretty good this morning


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2009)

May 1

Bench Press
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

*Well, yep following the plan, that's it.  I guess we'll find out in a couple of weeks if this guy was worth my time.

*here is the article in case anyone is interested:
Pavel: 80/20 Powerlifting and How to Add 110+ Pounds to Your Lifts


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 1, 2009)

Looks good Stew! 

 Guess what I did Monday?!..... Unassisted Dips  A year ago I couldn't even hold myself up, but I did 4 or 5 sets of 5-6 reps. My trainer said he had never seen a female perform that exercise before. 

Btw, hows the little one?


----------



## Rubes11 (May 1, 2009)

do you feel lazy just benching or squating on one day? that was a interesting read too.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> do you feel lazy just benching or squating on one day? that was a interesting read too.


 
yes, very much so.  that bench workout yesterday was just silly.  I don't know if this method works or not, what I do know is that I don't know if I will have the patience to see it through.  I can say to bench 265 for 5 sets of 5 is nothing, but maybe if you get to the point where you're doing 315 and above for 5 sets of 5, it might be more satisfying.

that being said, I still think I might add something else, even though they tell you not to


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2009)

May 2

Squat
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

Bench Press
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4
215 x 4

Chest Supported Rows
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 4


----------



## Rubes11 (May 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> May 2
> 
> Squat
> 285 x 5
> ...



lol saw this coming.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> lol saw this coming.


 
 did you expect anything less?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2009)

May 3

Floor Press
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

Chinups
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5

*Yeah, OK, so I added stuff, so what.  I trust the author of the article, I just don't think that it is enough work, and even if it is, I just WANT to do more than that.  I still will probably just be doing one day of only deads and one day of only squats, but I will use two upper days to work the bench and rows and these exercises today.

*Only going to add 5 pounds to each exercise when I complete 5x5, not like the 10 in the article.  10 is just way too aggressive for where my strength levels are, I think 10 is good for more of a beginner, but not someone benching 275 for 5x5, etc.


----------



## Rubes11 (May 4, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> did you expect anything less?



nope sure didn't.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2009)

May 5

Deadlifts
Sumo 375 x 5
Conventional 375 x 5
Sumo 375 x 5
Conventional 375 x 5
Sumo 375 x 5

*Stll 5x5, but alternated the types, I could see that doing too much sumo is going to be bad on my groin area muscles, but I want to keep practicing sumo to use in any future meets since it's better on my back.  Went with 2 sets of conventional to give my groin a break, and also 2 sets shouldn't really kill my back, and I can hopefully get better at both as I go along.

*Used staggered grips on each set alternating which hand was up and down on each set, and also a first for me....NO BELT


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2009)

May 7

Bench Press
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

*Well, I decided to take the plunge and go through a 30 day cycle of 1-Andro RX, just because I am celebrating the birth of my daughter and not having any more kids, so conception issues aren't a problem for me anymore .  Seriously, I just wanted to try, that's all.  I am going to be doing it the right way, 30 day cycle, have my PCT in order for 4 weeks after, and we'll see.  I honestly don't expect much, but 5 lbs of muscle in a month wouldn't be too bad for a 34 year old.

*I'm not starting a new journal, I will just post my observations in here when I need to.

*Started yesterday with 600mg and will continue with that for the 30 days.  Today was my first workout being "on".  I don't know if I noticed anything out of the ordinary, or if I was experiencing a placebo effect, cause I looked in the mirror and definitely seemed more cut up and pumped looking during this workout as opposed to recent memory.  My main goal is still strength, so the size would be a bonus.

*Going to keep my workout routine the same (well for as long as I stick with it!) and instead of bumping the weight 5 lbs when I get a 5x5, I'm gonna go with 10, to take advantage of this stuff while I have it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2009)

This will be interesting.    Good luck


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> This will be interesting. Good luck


 
in a good way, or like a science experiment way?


----------



## Rubes11 (May 7, 2009)

ima have to keep on this and see how it works out for you. i like the 275 for a 5x5. i just put up 275 for the first time today yay haha.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 7, 2009)

Did u talk to the wife about the conception issues?
I dont have any children so I dont understand but they're suppose to be a blessing.
 Keep it up!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Did u talk to the wife about the conception issues?
> I dont have any children so I dont understand but they're suppose to be a blessing.
> Keep it up!


 
well, what I meant was I just had baby #2 and now I'm done, I've got two kids and that's it, so I won't have to worry about screwing up anything by doing this.

And of course they are a blessing, I just know I couldn't deal with any more little blessings, two is hard enough!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 7, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well, what I meant was I just had baby #2 and now I'm done, I've got two kids and that's it, so I won't have to worry about screwing up anything by doing this.
> 
> And of course they are a blessing, I just know I couldn't deal with any more little blessings, two is hard enough!



Gotcha! Best of luck!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> ima have to keep on this and see how it works out for you. i like the 275 for a 5x5. i just put up 275 for the first time today yay haha.


how'd it feel to see it go up?
I LOVE seeing big weights go up! YEAH!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well, what I meant was I just had baby #2 and now I'm done, I've got two kids and that's it, so I won't have to worry about screwing up anything by doing this.
> 
> And of course they are a blessing, I just know I couldn't deal with any more little blessings, two is hard enough!



  AGREED!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2009)

May 8

Squat
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

*Not bad, not too hard, not too easy.  I figure I am going to ride this Andro stuff out and see what happens.  A lot of what I've been reading says to increase volume while on something, however, I hate lots of volume, I am more into the high frequency thing, so we're going to see how high frequency plays out while I'm taking this stuff.

*On day 3 and I feel absolutely nothing from it, I am just trying to figure out if today's workout being pretty easy was a natural progression for me, or due to this stuff?  I feel super motivated to work out however, like I don't want to skip days, I just want to do something every day now, coincidence?


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2009)

I like the andro

I'm taking Tren...my #'s JUMPED! I've got about a week or two's worth of supps left, then back off and go for reps...till time for the next bottle.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I like the andro
> 
> I'm taking Tren...my #'s JUMPED! I've got about a week or two's worth of supps left, then back off and go for reps...till time for the next bottle.


 
you're taking tren now?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2009)

May 10

Bench Press
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4
285 x 4

Close Grip Floor Press
245 x 8
255 x 8
255 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2009)

May 11

Chest Supported Rows
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
*Definitely a PR for this weight and reps by a long shot

V-Handle Pulldowns
3 sets of 8

DB Curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
*these were NOT alternating, hence they were more difficult, hence only 8 reps per set 

*Day 5 of my Andro odyssey today, now I know I've never done that much weight and reps on my chest supported row machine ever, so now I don't know if it's from the andro, or if it's me.  In either case, I don't care cause I lifted the weight anyway, I could care less if it really works or not so long as my brain thinks it does


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2009)

May 12

Andro-RX Cycle Day 7

sumo Deadlifts
390 x 4
390 x 4
390 x 4
390 x 4

Glute Ham Raises
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8

*Gonna stick with the sumos from now on, it's just the better form for my body and my mechanics.  Besides, I have another powerlifting meet in mind that I want to train for, and as we all know, it doesn't matter how you lift it in competition, as long as you can, so sumos it is

*Am going to list the cycle days for future reference so I can look back and see if it made a difference.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2009)

May 13

1-Andro RX Cycle Day 8

Bench Press
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3

Floor Press
260 x 8
260 x 8

Bent Over Rear Laterals
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 14, 2009)

May 14

Pendlay Rows
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Supinated Grip Pulldowns
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

*Pulldown machine I have is fucking impossible to lift, the friction is out of this world, it's almost harder than fullblown chinups.

*And yes, I have no idea what the fuck I am doing with my workouts, but who cares, my personal training business is starting to take off, so that's keeping me busy lately anyway


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2009)

hey srew!
Look like you're gonna be feeling that tomorrow!
The pull down machine is the same here...too gunked up. I don't even use it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2009)

May 16

Squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

*I am psychologically wrecked from this workout, that's about it for now.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2009)

May 17

Bench Press
305 x 1
305 x 1
305 x 1
305 x 1
305 x 1
305 x 1

Seated OH Press
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3

Dips
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 5

*OK, I think I've finally figured it out.  Back to the Hepburn inspired workouts, just using a mix of all of his methods.  Singles for the main exercise of the day, triples for the secondary, and sets of 5 for the "pump" sets.  4-10 sets of each, adding a set each workout, then adding weight when done with the 10.

*On a side note, on day 12 of my Andro-RX cycle, and I feel NOTHING from it yet.  HMMMMMMMMMM......I hope I didn't just waste $90 for nothing, but I will reserve judgement until I finish my second bottle of it, then if nothing happens, I will have a stronger opinion.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2009)

Changing your workouts again ?!?!

LOL

How's life with two kids?   ................. Busy?  Yeah ... I know.  haha


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2009)

May 19

Chest Supported Rows (RI=3 min)
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1
190 x 1

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 3

Barbell Curls (RI=90 sec)
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5

*The hardest part of following Hepburn's routines is to hold off at the end, this was pretty simple and untaxing which is what he calls for...slow and steady progress without killing yourself each session so you can make continued long term gains.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2009)

May 20

Squats (RI=3 min)
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1
335 x 1

Trap Bar Deadlifts (RI=2 min)
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3
370 x 3

Glute-Ham Raise (RI=90 sec)
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2009)

May 21

Shirted Bench Press (RI=3 min)
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1

Seated OH Press (RI=2 min)
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

Dips (RI=90 sec)
BW+47.5 x 5
BW+47.5 x 5
BW+47.5 x 5
BW+47.5 x 5
BW+47.5 x 5

*OK, I've come to the conclusion that VOLUME is my ENEMY since I have a hard time laying off the weights to recover from high volume, SO, I am going to go for a more strength oriented approach with less volume.  Same format, since I actually enjoy this format, but I figured I would make use of my microplates, and just keep the sets at 5, and increase the weight each session by 2.5 lbs.  Progression the other way is just WAY to long anyway, and by the time I get to the point where I stall on this plan, I probably would have changed the routine anyway, so it's a moot point 

.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2009)

May 23

Chest Supported Rows (RI=2 min)
165 x 4
165 x 4
165 x 4
165 x 4
165 x 4

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 4

EZ Bar Curls (RI=90 sec)
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2009)

May 24

Squats (RI=3 min)
325 x 2
325 x 2
325 x 2
325 x 2
325 x 2

Trap Bar Deadlifts (RI=2 min)
370 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 4

*Short on time today, so it was a quickie, no glute ham raises today.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2009)

May 25

Incline Bench Press (RI=3 min)
275 x 2
275 x 2
275 x 2
275 x 2
275 x 2

Upright Row (RI=90 sec)
110 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 4

Dips (RI=90 sec)
BW+47.5 x 6
BW+47.5 x 6
BW+47.5 x 6
BW+47.5 x 6
BW+47.5 x 6


----------



## Hench (May 25, 2009)

Those are some heavy lifts bud, good work!

What does are you running the 1-Andro at?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Those are some heavy lifts bud, good work!
> 
> What does are you running the 1-Andro at?


 
I have been using 600mg every day since day 1, which was about 2 1/2 weeks ago, but I gotta tell you, I really haven't felt anything at all from taking this stuff yet.  These are pretty much around the weights I've always been using, so I can't really say I've gotten a strength boost from it, and checking myself out and weighing myself every day, I haven't gotten any weight gain, nor do I look any different than when I started.

I know I am now entering the crucial part where most of the logs have stated they started to feel the andro working right around now, but I really have to say I am skeptical at this point.  Reading some of the logs from the users, I have just not experienced any of what they are mentioning.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2009)

May 27

Chest Supported Rows (RI=2 min)
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5

EZ Bar Curls (RI=2 min)
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5

*Nothing to report except that I woke up this morning with a pretty bad backache and I can't figure out why, I haven't done my legs since Sunday and I was fine Monday and yesterday???  For anyone who reads this that has taken or is taking the 1-Andro, is this related to that perhaps, or something totally different?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2009)

May 28

Trap Bar Deadlifts (RI=3 min)
Warmups
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3
390 x 3

Barbell Lunges (RI=2 min)
135 x 5 (each leg)
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Glute Ham Raises (RI=2 min)
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 5

*Lunges really suck, that's all I have to say about this...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2009)

May 30

Dips (RI=2 min)
Warmups
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3
BW+115 x 3

Seated Overhead Press (RI=2 min)
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

Close Grip Floor Press (RI=2 min)
275 x 5
275 x 4
250 x 5
*lowered the weight, obviously, 275 was too heavy.

*Decided to up my dosage of 1-Andro to 800mg per day for the next 12 days.  I figure if I have to go through a PCT anyway I might as well ramp this dosage up and see if I get any results.  I really want to finish my PCT before the end of June anyway, since I am going to my brother in law's bachelor party and part of my PCT is a lotion, and I really don't want these guys to mess with me over putting lotion all over my legs for 2 days!

*In the words of AKIRA, fuck the bench press.  Yep, believe it or not, I've decided to ditch it for a while, shoulder was just getting messed up from it, and I needed a break on it anyway.  Dips will do just fine for now.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2009)

May 31

Chest Supported Rows (RI=2 min)
177.5 x 3
177.5 x 3
177.5 x 3
177.5 x 3
177.5 x 3
177.5 x 3
177.5 x 3
177.5 x 3

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+32.5 x 5
BW+32.5 x 5
BW+32.5 x 5
BW+32.5 x 5
BW+32.5 x 5

EZ Bar Curls (RI=2 min)
112.5 x 5
112.5 x 5
112.5 x 5

*Rows were tough, chins were easy, and the curls were fricken HARD...the hardest exercise all day was a fricken curl, go figure.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)

even so, looks like the reps are going up...

lemme axe u a question:
floor presses. Haven't done them. do u kinda just 'scooch' under the bar or how do u get under it and is there enough clearance to grasp the bar and press?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)

hey stew!
Here's a training question.
A frie d of mine here has asked me to help train him. Ok.
Not a problem.
he's new to it. I'mm keeping the weights light, to teach him proper form. range of motion, 'cadence', etc.
I'm working on my patience.
How much correcting should I do? Let's take bench, as I had him do chest, delts and tris last night.
I think he's trying to hard. He nearly drops the weight down, and slams it back up to locking out his elbows. 
I correct him. 
Slow it down, don't lock out; just press back till arms are straight and then bring the bar back down and repeat. he hangs /pauses at the top before coming back down.
Its like he doesn't listen. Do I just say ok, good and wait for his motor skill learn the pathway? Tell me you've had this with your trainees?
I was thinking this AM about how to go about correcting from this point forwad. After his set, ask him: What do you feel you did right, what do yo feel you did wrong?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2009)

June 2

ALL RIs=35 sec 

Trap Bar Deads
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3
300 x 3

Bench Press
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3

Chinups
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3

Upright Rows
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3
95 x 3

*OK, well that was certainly different.  Sweated my ass off and had a major upper body pump going on, whether or not the 1-Andro has any effect on this, I won't know until I am done with the cycle, but I actually had the veins in my shoulders popping out and I've never seen that before.  Which leads me to make an assumption that 1-androsterone works best as a "bodybuilder's" prohormone as opposed to a powerlifter's prohormone, meaning, I am hypothesizing that it can work great for size gains while working out with submaximal weights and low rest periods, aka bodybuilding-type routines.  Which might make some sense since I hadn't really noticed any noticable strength gains so far, but just doing this type of workout today really blew me up nice.

*Of course, if this is the case, it doesn't bode too well for when I come off cycle, I just hope I can retain any little bit of anything (size or strength) I got while on cycle.  I will say that I am now 28 days in, and have experienced ZERO side effects from this stuff.  That is a plus, but of course, to have ZERO to little side effects in a product, it probably also doesn't work very well, so if you have extra cash laying around and you want to spend somewhere around $200 (4 bottles of 1-Andro + PCT cost) for some really small gains, by all means go for it, but I have to say that the cost to gain ratio is very low on this product, which makes sense since it is a legal product trying to be an illegal one, and obviously nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey stew!
> Here's a training question.
> A frie d of mine here has asked me to help train him. Ok.
> Not a problem.
> ...


 

well, it depends really on how much you care .  I care with my trainees because they are paying me, and I want them to be injury free and learn proper technique.  If a friend of mine just wanted me to show them the ropes of a program, and wasn't paying me, I would probably try to correct them and teach them the proper form, and if they ignored me and continued to do it the wrong way, I would probably say fuck em, and just let them do it their way.

fortunately, when someone is paying you for your services, they tend to really be attentive and listen well.  All of my clients really take to what I am telling them, and maybe that's the reason, who knows.  but like I said, try a few times to correct them, and if they keep resisting, well, it's their body if they get injured.  It's their fault, if it's a friendly type thing.  If he is paying you, then that's another story...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2009)

June 3

Shoulders/Tris

Seated OH Press
Warmups
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

Standing DB Press
76 x 6
76 x 6

Upright Rows
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6

Close Grip Floor Press
245 x 6
245 x 6

1-Arm OH Tricep Extension
33 x 6
33 x 6

*Good old Max-OT, the stupendous program that I owe the beginning of all my gains 6 years ago, the one that actually introduced me to squats and deadlifts.  I just like the 6 rep sets, they are hard and heavy, and I seem to thrive on this type of stuff.  I am not an athlete, so why am I trying to train like one?  Back to good old musclebuilding bodypart workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2009)

I like to see the 35 second RIs in here    You get a good sweat going .... haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like to see the 35 second RIs in here  You get a good sweat going .... haha


 
don't get too used to it


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2009)

June 4

Back/Traps

Chest Supported Rows
Warmups
175 x 6
175 x 6

Underhand Barbell Rows (90 degrees)
225 x 6
225 x 6

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 5

DB Rows
105 x 6
105 x 6

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 6
320 x 6

*Broke out some new stuff today, did OK I guess, went purposely light on the barbell rows and db rows just to get the feel of the exercise, I'll take the 225 for not doing them in forever and maintaining a 90 degree bend in my back with no cheating.  DBs were real easy, but I always have a hard time on these, so this was a good weight.  Shrugs were fun, even though I am sure my traps get enough stimulation from the trap bar deads and the upright rows.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2009)

hola, amigo!
Thanks for the input!
Nope. just friendly training....no $$ involved. I guess I'll just try and be patient...let him figure things out.
I'll ask 'after action' questions: What did you feel you did right / wrong?

Kinda funny, a captain across the row from my office asked if I can look over what he does to help optimize his workouts...

noice chin up!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2009)

June 6

Chest/Bis

Incline Bench Press (RI=3 min)
265 x 6
265 x 6
265 x 5

Flat DB Press (RI=90 sec)
105 x 10
105 x 6
105 x 6

Dips (RI=90 sec)
BW+45 x 10 dropset BW x 8
BW+45 x 10 dropset BW x 8
BW+45 x 10 dropset BW x 8

EZ Bar Curls (RI=2 min)
110 x 6
110 x 6

DB Curls (RI=90 sec)
50 x 8 dropset 20 x 8
50 x 6 dropset 20 x 8

*HOLY SHIT....Mr. Low Reps got the shit beat out of him today, I am having trouble typing this my arms are so pumped up right now, it's just a damn shame in two hours this will all be gone


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2009)

First "short RIs" now "dropsets"  .... Who are you?   LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2009)

June 7

Legs

Wide Stance Squats (RI=3 min)
Warmups
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6

SLDL (RI=2 min)
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10

Plate-Loaded Squat Machine (RI=2 min)
340 x 8
340 x 8

*Leg days always bring out the worst in me, I love my lack of conditioning, makes every exercise a test in not trying to puke all over the place.  Legs + high reps = my nightmare.

On a side note, I shaved my chest today and really noticed some good definition in my chest/shoulders and arms and back too.  Looks pretty similar to what I remember, but maybe there is a bit more definition and maybe a tiny bit more size, probably from the 1-Andro.  Gotta say though, if this is all I'm gonna get from this stuff, it isn't worth the money, and that's not a knock on this product, but all the androsterone products out there.  I purchased an extra bottle so that I had a total of 4 bottles, and my cycle will be around 36 days in length, and that cost me $120, plus $115 for PCT, so if this is what you get for $235, then it's a major waste of money, in my opinion.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the stuff I was on...
I wrote it out in my journal


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2009)

....of course I'm off..and ol boy NOW tells me that without the estrogen blocker to help level me out...my estrogen levels are gonna go thru the roof!
Fuqqin great! NOW I need some chocolate..and get my nails done...and go shopping for some....awww, shit....it's begining.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2009)

June 9

Shoulders/Tris

Seated OH Press (RI=3 min)
190 x 6
190 x 5
190 x 5

Upright Rows (RI=2 min)
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

Side Laterals (RI=90 sec)
20 x 15
30 x 11

Rear Laterals (RI=90 sec)
30 x 15
30 x 15

Close Grip Bench Press (RI=2 min)
225 x 10
235 x 10
235 x 7

Skullcrushers (RI=90 sec)
55 x 15
75 x 10

*Decided to end my 1-andro cycle yesterday, which was about 3 days earlier than planned, I just didn't feel like I was getting anything out of it, and I wanted to start my PCT just to get it over with.

*Have to say this was actually a pretty fun workout, it was fun to do some of these exercises in the higher rep ranges so I didn't have to tear myself a new asshole straining on every set.  Was surprised my elbows actually held up on the skulls, I just need to be really careful with my elbows on these, but I got a serious tricep pump I don't recall ever getting, so that was nice


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2009)

June 10

Back

Underhand Barbell Rows (RI=3 min)
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

Chinups (RI=2 min)
BW+25 x 10
BW+25 x 7 
BW+25 x 6

Chest Supported Rows (RI=2 min)
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

Neutral Grip Plate Loaded Pulldowns (RI=90 sec)
115 x 15
115 x 15


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

hol-lee-lat spread, bat man!
Nice looking workout!

on the skull crushers, your elbows bug you too? Do u hold a cambered bar? and if do, do you hold it wider or narrow?
I can't do narrow...kills my elbows...the wide work for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hol-lee-lat spread, bat man!
> Nice looking workout!
> 
> on the skull crushers, your elbows bug you too? Do u hold a cambered bar? and if do, do you hold it wider or narrow?
> I can't do narrow...kills my elbows...the wide work for me.


 
i was using a "tricep bar" to do them, you know, the ones that have the vertical handles in the middle of an oval shaped bar?  So it winds up being a pretty narrow grip, but neutral.  I don't know if it makes a difference, but doing it like this, lying on the bench, it was fine on my elbows for once.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> *Decided to end my 1-andro cycle yesterday, which was about 3 days earlier than planned, I just didn't feel like I was getting anything out of it



No effect at all?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> No effect at all?



Well, nothing noticable, not even any weight gain.  My measurements are all pretty much the same, so you make your own conclusions on whether or not it's worth the money.

It just goes to show you, whatever they make that is LEGAL out there, is gonna work like crap basically, you can't copy the real thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2009)

June 11

Squats
Warmups
280 x 6
280 x 6

SLDL
275 x 6
275 x 6

*Not working a regular 9-5 job anymore, I really have too much time on my hands.  I can't stomach days off if I feel good enough to work out, and have nothing to do, like when my son takes his nap.  I am just a big fan of high frequency workouts, I like running to my basement gym, banging out a 30 minute workout, and then getting to hit it again the next day.  I just need to make sure I eat a shitload of food, and get whatever sleep I possibly can with two babies in the house.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Well, nothing noticable, not even any weight gain. My measurements are all pretty much the same, so you make your own conclusions on whether or not it's worth the money.
> 
> It just goes to show you, whatever they make that is LEGAL out there, is gonna work like crap basically, you can't copy the real thing.


the stuff I was on, the Tren. (its listed in my journal) seemed to fire me up. just saying. Then again, you are a few levels above me in fitness...maybe not have the same effect?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

We catually have one of those bars you are talking about for your tris. I can try that in a couple days.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2009)

June 12

Seated OH Press
175 x 8
175 x 8

Flat DB Press
105 x 10
105 x 10

Dips
BW+90 x 8
BW+90 x 8

Lying Triceps Extensions
75 x 10
75 x 10

* I think I'm gonna like doing 2 sets per exercise, I want to up my frequency to as often as possible, but it's going to be determined basically by how I feel each day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2009)

June 13

Chest Supported Rows
Warmups
145 x 10
145 x 10

Chinups
BW+25 x 9
BW+25 x 7

Upright Rows
115 x 10
115 x 10

Alternating DB Curls
50 x 10


*Took a shit on the chinups, but the other two exercises went well, might have to add in a rest day, my back was pretty fatigued during and after the chinups.  The rows were strong, but then again, it wasn't really too much weight, but form was perfect.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2009)

June 14

Same Split, New Protocol

Density Training

Basically, pick a set amount of time and do as many reps as possible in that time frame, rest whenever and how long you want, do as many reps per set as you want, and just total the number after time expires.  Next time, keep the same time and try to beat the total reps.  when you beat total reps by 20% over the first day, up the weight and start over.

A. Squats
250lbs
20 minutes x 40 total reps

B. SLDL
250 lbs
20 minutes x 39 total reps

*Going to have to drop the weight on the SLDLs next time, my back was already fatigued from the squats and this just made it worse.  I was using approximately 10RMs for the working sets, although I didn't account for fatigue, so I'm thinking minimum 10% less than 10RM on subsequent exercises from now on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2009)

June 15

Density Training

Bench Press
245 lbs
20 min. x 79 total reps

Upright Rows
115 lbs
20 min x 72 total reps


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 16, 2009)

June 16

Density Training

Chest Supported Rows
155 lbs
20 minutes x 53 reps

Chinups
BW+25 lbs
20 minutes x 55 reps

*I have put a goal of 60 reps in the 20 minutes and when I hit that, I will increase the weight and try again.

I am absolutely LOVING this type of training.  It's nothing novel, but it's really cool.  I really feel like I have put on more size in the past 3 days of doing this workout than I did the entire time I was using the andro, and that's saying a lot.  I won't get into reasons why, but man, high volume short of failure with medium heavy weights is the way to go IMO, if you are looking to pack on some size.  I've even been eating like a complete pig the past few days, and have felt leaner.  Crazy volume makes you crazy hungry, and by training daily, I am bombarding myself with all sorts of volume, but the key is to avoid failure, so you stay fresh and can keep this up for a long time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a fun program ..........

How are the little ones?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2009)

June 17

Density Training

Squats
250 lbs
20 minutes x 47 reps

*Decided to alternate squats and sldl's on different days since it was way too much on my lower back.  All things considered today went well after doing both the squats and deads on sunday, this was still a 7 rep improvement in the squats.  Low back is totally FRIED however....oh and my quads too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like a fun program ..........
> 
> How are the little ones?



oh the little ones are just great.....you should know all too well what's going on over in my house right about now   But, aside from the normal kid craziness, they are both great, happy, healthy and big pains in asses, so all is normal!

I'm surprised I haven't dropped dead from all this lifting and lack of sleep.  I think the lifting is the glue that is keeping me going, once I stop or take a break I will probably fall apart!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> oh the little ones are just great.....you should know all too well what's going on over in my house right about now   But, aside from the normal kid craziness, they are both great, happy, healthy and big pains in asses, so all is normal!
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't dropped dead from all this lifting and lack of sleep.  I think the lifting is the glue that is keeping me going, once I stop or take a break I will probably fall apart!



Good to hear things are normal (crazy) at your house too


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2009)

June 18

Density Training

Seated OH Press
155 lbs
20 minutes x 51 reps

Weighted Dips
BW+70 lbs
20 minutes x 61 reps

*I can't describe how good I feel after these workouts.  Yes it's a grind, but it isn't too bad, and I just feel good after, like I had a great workout.  Not completely exhausted, not aching, just sweaty, pumped up and ready to go.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2009)

June 19

Density Training

Chinups
BW+30 lbs
20 minutes x 54 reps

Upright Rows
120 lbs
18+ minutes x 47 reps

*Stopped the upright rows at a little over 18 minutes in cause of some pain in my left shoulder.  Could be the dreaded upright row impingement issues, SO, I might need to rethink this.  I am pondering doing a movement I read about on the internet, which is using dumbbells at your side with a neutral grip and pulling up the dumbbells as much as you can, sort of the opposite of a dip.  It works well, no impingement, but there is like a 6-8 inch range of motion, it's really short, so the weight used might be a little silly on these, like 100 lb dumbbell upright rows!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2009)

June 21

\Happy Father's Day/

*Bench Press*
275 x 5
rest 4 min
247.5 x 5
RI=60 sec for rest:
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

*Chest Supported Rows*
170 x 5
rest 4 min
152.5 x 5
RIs=60 sec for rest:
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

*Squats*
275 x 5
rest 4 min
247.5 x 5
RIs=60 sec for rest:
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

*Pavel T.'s "Russian Bear" Program in case anyone is wondering why it looks so weird today.

*REST DAY TOMORROW!! I promise


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was thinking exhausting, not weird...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2009)

June 23

Deadlifts
335 x 5
335 x 5
335 x 5

Dips
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5
BW+90 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5

*Sometimes the answer is so simple, you try to make things up thinking it's the right way, when the answer was there all along....

day 1
squats 3x8
incline bench press 3x8
high pulls 3x8

day 2
deadlifts 3x5
dips 3x5
chest supported rows 3x5

day 3
machine squats 3x12
flat db bench 3x12
chinups 3x12

how nice does that plan look?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

....You change your program more than ....... I don't know...........ALOT.

LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> ....You change your program more than ....... I don't know...........ALOT.
> 
> LOL


 
I just have a bad case of workout ADD I guess


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 24, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Sometimes the answer is so simple, you try to make things up thinking it's the right way, when the answer was there all along....
> 
> day 1
> squats 3x8
> ...



Two weeks?    You're like me.  The best workout is the one we're not doing.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jun 24, 2009)

Keep it up sweety! Good to hear from ya


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

WHERE have YOU been, young lady?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2009)

June 25

Incline Bench Press
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

Chinups
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3
BW+45 x 3

Reverse Grip Bench Press
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 8

High Pulls
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26

Squats (RI=2 min)
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

Glute Ham Raises (RI=90 sec)
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2009)

June 27

Chest Supported Rows (RI=2 min)
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3

Dips (RI=2 min)
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3
BW+100 x 3

Barbell Curls (RI=90 sec)
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3
115 x 3


----------

